# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Genralised question about a Skillion roof.

## moofactory

Without going into depth on the roof details, generally speaking would a skillion roof be cheaper to get built than a standard hip roof? 
I can post some plans soon if that will help. 
The extension were doing on the house we have has an old roof with no trusses.
initially we were looking at marrying the new to the existing but im qurious about how much difference in cost there is in a skillion roof vs a standard if we were to re frame the whole roof again. 
To me it looks simpler but then the higher wall of the skillion is also more to add on above the existing roof line. 
any ideas?

----------


## dib

Probably depends on the size of the extension eg the rafters have to span between the new and old walls, and if you are having to raise much above the existing roof line I'm not sure of there is much benifit.  You should probably post some plans.

----------


## sports fan

a skillion roof would cost more money than a hipped truss roof due to more material and labour to pitch it

----------


## DvdHntr

Agreed. Any time you can get prefab trusses you save on cost.

----------


## Bloss

The answer is 'depends'.   :Smilie:  
IMO it is not possible to answer generically - depends totally on the specific renovation. For example it is not always that pre-fab trusses are the lowest cost solution (but they often are of course). Sometimes on-site fabricated trusses are cheaper and sometime not using trusses at all. So if you could provide a sketch or plan of what is there and what you want to achieve then some more useful advice might be possible. Even then a site inspection is really the only way to tell what options are possible and which would give the best result at lowest cost. 
Sometimes it would be cheaper and faster to specify and order trusses and other times it would be better to direct build - and that is often a better option with an existing cut-in roof. But as I said that depends upon what is there now and what you want to have when you are finished.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## DvdHntr

Unless he is going to cut and fix the roof himself, the hip truss is cheaper. A builder or carpenter will charge for time and usually that involves two men. The erection time is therefore where the most of the cost is. To create a hip roof it would need to be a decent sized section.

----------

